# feuer mit photoshop



## mts (22. Februar 2002)

hi,
ich hab ne ganz wichtige frage!! bitt helft mir.
kann man mit photoshop feuer erstellen. so wie es auf der startseite von http://www.der-bauer.de immer war(die ham jetzt aber ein anderes hintergundbild). wenn ja, gibts tutorials oder so!? klingt vieleicht ein wenig unverschämt aber wär auch net wenn mir jemand was machen würde(weißer hintergrund). das soll so aussehen, wie wenn feuer auf einen zukommt(das bei "der-bauer" war voll genial). danke schon mal im vorraus!!!!!

thx
mts


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

guck ma bei helish....
dort gibbet was mit feurr....aber ich glaube nur den feuer text...aber es sollte auch so zu verstehen sein..das man es auch ohne text machen kann.. 

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/firetext.htm

musse rum experimentieren..


----------



## AciDemon (23. Februar 2002)

so wie ich das sehe, hat der etwas andere vorstellungen von feuer...
leider weiss ich nicht mehr was 'der bauer' damals für einen feuereffekt hatte. aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht sowas "banales" ist...


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

aber..ich denke..was man versuchen könnte...

man mache einen eispickel...
so sagen wir 5 stacheln....

alle einzeln...

dann filter>verzerrungsfilter>verbigen
dann alle 5 so formen das es geht... so wie man möchte...

und dann a la tentakel mit airbrush bearbeiten.....


die idee is doch gut oder..???


----------



## braindad (23. Februar 2002)

mts, nanana - nich faul sein, sondern selber machen. ansonsten lernt du so watt nie...

hier ist ein tut >>clickme<<


----------



## elgo (23. Februar 2002)

meinst du so was?


----------



## ciancaly (23. Februar 2002)

*fire-*

Der Filter Eye Candy 4000 bietet den Filter (Fire, Smoke,...) an.
Lad in dir down,- ist aber shareware


ciancaly


----------



## AciDemon (23. Februar 2002)

@braindad: echt n' cooler link...hat ein paar super sachen drauf...

thx


----------



## mts (24. Februar 2002)

*danke*

vielen dank an alle. habt mir weitergeholfen!!!!


----------



## freekazoid (24. Februar 2002)

@ elgo

würd mich interessieren wie dieser "ring" da funktioniert


----------

